# 280Z Starting Problem



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

I appreciate any help I recieve in advance, because I have run trial and error tests on this car like mad and nothing works.

I have a 77 Datsun 280Z that will not start. It will turn over but it won't ignite. I have narrowed it down to the fuel injection, which is not recieving power through the wiring harness from the ECU. I have been told that I have to completely take apart my harness and rewire each wire leading to the fuel injection. I know this takes a lot of time, that is something I don't have a lot of, because I am a Semi-Pro Drifter, and am busy trying to get my 240SX prepped for each event and when I'm not doing that I'm working, so I don't have the time to take it apart. Does anyone else have any other suggestions on how I can fix this, or have I already been given the best advice possible?

BTW: This same car is For Sale, It is a 1977 California Edition 280Z, All original, 84,000 original miles on it, Monterey Blue Metallic paint, I will get it running before I sell it to you unless you want to fix it yourself. Best Offer. Make me one, PM me or email me.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

If it's not receiving power from the ECU, then it's probably the ECU. Rewiring will have no effect, the injectors either have power or they don't. Make sure the ECU itself has power, check the fuse and power wires to the ECU.


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

I have bought 3 new ecu's for it already. I bought a brand new one from Motorsport Auto for the 77 and it didn't work, and then I bought one for a 75 because I was told that might work and then I bought another one for a 77 just for fun basically and none of them worked. I unplugged the wires from the fuel injectors and tested the wire from the ecu to a test end and there was no power when I tryed to crank it. That's when I came to the conclusion that it was the wiring to the fuel injection. Any other ideas? Let me know and I will try it.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Like I mentioned before, make sure the ECU itself is getting power. All 3 of those ECUs seem to have a common problem. Check fuses, power wires, and ground wires. Bad grounds are common in ECU failures. 

Your test method may also be causing the injector drivers to burn out, it's easy enough to do.


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

What's the best way to test the ground for the ECU? And what's the best way to test the injectors for power? The last time I tested the injectors for power I took it to my dad's mechanic, and let him test it, and he got the same thing I did. I appreciate the help BTW. I really needed it.


----------

